# War jemand schon im Angelparadies Riepler ?



## Angeljohn (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

war von euch schon einmal einer im Anglerparadies Riepler ??
wenn ja was sind dort die besten Köder 

Danke 
Mi freundlichen Grüßen 
Tobias


----------



## rivercarp (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: War jemand schon im Angelparadies Riepler ?*



Angeljohn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> war von euch schon einmal einer im Anglerparadies Riepler ??
> wenn ja was sind dort die besten Köder
> ...



Was möchtest den fangen?


----------



## Angeljohn (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: War jemand schon im Angelparadies Riepler ?*

Ich möchte Welse und Störe fangen ;D


----------



## Karpfen1 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: War jemand schon im Angelparadies Riepler ?*

Was geht dort am besten auf wels und karpfen wir werden auch ein zwei tage hinfahren und i möcht scho an schönen waller überlisten


----------



## Angeljohn (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: War jemand schon im Angelparadies Riepler ?*

ich war schon einmal einen Tag dorten hab aber nur einen kleinen schuppi gefangen denn hab ich mit Pellets gefangen 
aber sonst ist nichts gegangen (leider) 
dieses mal werde ich 3 Tage bleiben und möchten einen Kapitalen Stör fangen und einen schönen wels fangen 
mfg 
Tobias


----------

